# Any reviews for Von Aries?



## AD87 (Jan 11, 2017)

I am trying to get a GSD. Not for work or show, just family pet and a loyal active companion

Anyone bought a pup from Von aries german shepherd in Milton ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wendelin Farms has nice working lines that would suit for a family companion too.


----------



## Charlene LP (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey,

Would love to know if you ended up buying from Von Aries.

Please PM me.

thnx


----------



## AndrewColeman86 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey,
I bought a puppy from Muhammad at Von Aries and it ended up having health issues which were determined to be genetic. Would highly not recommend..


----------



## Ron Jeffrey (Oct 23, 2020)

I have one from von aries as well.
[comments removed by moderator]
Ron


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Ron Jeffrey said:


> I have one from von aries as well.
> Ron


this thread is several years old. in the future, feel free to reach out via PM’s if your experience was a negative one.


----------



## Ron Jeffrey (Oct 23, 2020)

Fodder said:


> this thread is several years old. in the future, feel free to reach out via PM’s if your experience was a negative one.


Fodder
the post I just put out is new today. I have been trying to resolve breeder issues from von aries since I got my puppy in Oct 2018. What is PM
Ron


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Ron Jeffrey said:


> Fodder
> the post I just put out is new today. I have been trying to resolve breeder issues from von aries since I got my puppy in Oct 2018. What is PM
> Ron


you are responding to a thread started nearly 4yrs ago from a member who is no longer active. negative reviews, for lack of better words are against forum rules but can be discussed with individuals through private messaging (PM’s). PM’s can be accessed by clicking your avatar at the top right corner - and are called “conversations”.


----------

